# Puzzle drucken lassen



## ShadowMan (28. November 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich weiss das es nicht so wirklich in die Creative Lounge passt, aber kennt jemand von euch seriöse Seiten, bei denen ich mir ein Puzzle mit einem Bild bedrucken lassen könnte? 16 Teile kann man fast überall drucken lassen, aber es sollten schon zwischen 200-500 sein.
Wäre klasse wenn jemand von euch schon gute Erfahrungen mit einem Betreiber gesammelt hat.
Habe auch schon eine Adresse hier im Forum gefunden jedoch ist diese Seite mehr als unseriös.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Dezember 2004)

Weiss denn keiner wo man ein Puzzle drucken lassen könnte? Ich finde im Netz maximal 60 Puzzleteile *seufz*

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## MagicArt (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ShadowMan

versuch mal folgenden Link:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=puzzle+mit+eigenem+Bild&meta=

Über die Seriösität der einzelnen Anbieter kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber immerhin bieten sie mehr wie 60 Teile an.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße

MagicArt


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi MagicArt! Danke dir vielmals. Habe so viel bei google gesucht nur leider nichts Vernünftiges gefunden. Hoffe das dieser Anbieter den ich jetzt gefunden habe seriös ist.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Ellie (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Shadow,

die Auflage ist zu groß für Handarbeit und zu klein für eine Profi-Produktion. Hmmm, mir fällt da spontan ein: Melde dich doch bei den großen Puzzleherstellern, also Ravensburger etc. direkt. Vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## da_Dj (3. Dezember 2004)

Das würde aber bei einer Einzelauflage höchstwahrscheinlich verdammt teuer werden, aber vielleicht hast du ja etwas Glück


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ihr beiden 

Habe eine recht seriöse Seite gefunden (http://www.onlineprint24.com/home.htm) und ich denke 11 Euro sind ein sehr guter Preis. Ich hoffe mal das die Quali nicht allzu schlecht ist, aber ich würde mich sehr viel mehr ärgern wenn das bei 30 Euro der Fall wäre.
Aber Ravensburg + Einzelauflage ist denke ich mal unbezahlbar, wenn sie es überhaupt machen. Nur wer bestellt als Privatperson mal gerade so 1000 Puzzles? *gg*

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## MagicArt (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ShadowMan,

ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie dein Puzzle geworden ist (Qualität des Puzzles, des Anbieters, Lieferzeit, Verpackung usw.)

Vielen Dank.

Gruß 
MagicArt


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi MagicArt!

Das Puzzle ist recht gut geworden und der Preis (16 Euro mit Lieferung) für über 200 Teile ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Qualität ist okay. Teilweise hängen noch Teile aneinander und da kannst schnell passieren das man diese beim Trennen kaputt macht.
Die Verpackung ist gut. Sie legen sogar kostenlos einen Ausdruck deines Bildes bei.

Die Lieferzeit ist schlecht, was aber auch an Weihnachten liegen könnte 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

